

Show HN: Tweet a photo every time your mac wakes up with a simple hack - Swizec
http://swizec.com/blog/tweet-a-photo-every-time-your-mac-wakes-up-with-a-simple-hack/swizec/1543

======
CapitalistCartr
Like "Taking pictures with your MacBook every time the lid opens."

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2089294>

~~~
Swizec
Yes that's where I originally got the idea. Then I made it also tweet the
picture :)

------
trotsky
What could go wrong?

------
pluies
I can understand the desire to hack on that, and props to you Swizec, for
creating something and sharing it is always cool, but... Well, the final
result is quite mind-numbingly narcissistic.

I guess it fits current trends in social websites, but isn't it a bit over the
top?

~~~
michaelbuckbee
The line between narcissistic and introspective is always thinner than we
think. Something I've noticed recently is how few pictures I'm actually in: I
take loads of pictures but I was only in a handful.

While I'm not personally inclined to Twitter a picture of myself every time my
mac wakes up (several times a day), I can see the benefit in this to some
people.

------
pak
"I have made a terrible mistake."

